
A Walkthrough Guide to finding an engineering job at Slack - rdl
https://slack.engineering/a-walkthrough-guide-to-finding-an-engineering-job-at-slack-dc07dd7b0144#.c0cjso2bk
======
rdl
I wish more companies would provide pre interview documentation like this.

